
Scientists unearthed a trove of 700-year-old stone tools – used by monkeys - n0us
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/animalia/wp/2016/07/11/in-brazil-scientists-unearth-a-trove-of-ancient-stone-tools-used-by-monkeys/
======
brudgers
_The future is already here -- it 's just not very evenly distributed._ \--
William Gibson.

